# guinea pig



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

so today i was at a friends place! She has a GSD and a chihuahua and another GSD puppy coming next week.

Her daughter has three guinea pigs who are all pregnant and she wanted to show them to me. But one of them was lying dead in it's cage.

So how bad is it that i thought "that would be a great dinner for my dog" while she went on about how her daughter is going to cry so much :tape2:

I'm defenitely becoming a freak :tongue: 

When i started the raw diet i was REALLY grossed by raw meat! I could acutally eat something if i saw it raw before it was cooked, but now those chicken quarters look so .........yummy :biggrin:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

LOL I would have thought the same thing!! Even though I have no idea whether my dogs would eat a guinea pig or not! :laugh: It would probably be a decent sized meal!!


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

I could never think that about a guinea because I've had them as good, good pets since I was a kid and they're really great. They're not much different than any other pet I have. /shrug


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

...I've fed guinea pig. Lol.


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Mokapi said:


> I could never think that about a guinea because I've had them as good, good pets since I was a kid and they're really great. They're not much different than any other pet I have. /shrug


This^^^^^^^


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I would feed guinea pig, but not some random dead one. Who knows what it died from? I'm very skeptical of non-food-specific sources of meat after cutting open some pinkie rabbits for the dogs and finding them full of infection and pus.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

RodentPro has guinea pigs...They're expensive, so unless it was free or dirt cheap I wouldn't bother.  Where did you get your pinkie rabbits Savage Destiny?


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

CavePaws said:


> RodentPro has guinea pigs...They're expensive, so unless it was free or dirt cheap I wouldn't bother.  Where did you get your pinkie rabbits Savage Destiny?


 You can order them from hare-today when in stoc. I think finding a rabbit farm that has meat rabbits for human consumption is the way to go. Much cheaper than ordering online.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Mokapi said:


> I could never think that about a guinea because I've had them as good, good pets since I was a kid and they're really great. They're not much different than any other pet I have. /shrug


I know what you mean, but I've had bum lambs and calves and took steers to 4-H and got very attached. Now if I don't know it it doesn't bother me as bad. I'm sort of soft that way. Have to be mad at it. I hate killing things, even mice.


----------



## Mokapi (Apr 7, 2011)

Herzo said:


> I know what you mean, but I've had bum lambs and calves and took steers to 4-H and got very attached. Now if I don't know it it doesn't bother me as bad. I'm sort of soft that way. Have to be mad at it. I hate killing things, even mice.


Yeah, me too. Because I love guinea pigs so much, the idea of feeding my dog a guinea pig is the same as me eating a dog. I could never raise Chip's food because I'd end up keeping them all as pets, LOL. 

I can't feed rabbit to Chip either. I'm watching my boyfriend play with one of our rabbits right now and it sickens me to think of someone killing them.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Mokapi said:


> I could never think that about a guinea because I've had them as good, good pets since I was a kid and they're really great. They're not much different than any other pet I have. /shrug


Same here. Also rats and rabbits.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Mokapi said:


> Yeah, me too. Because I love guinea pigs so much, the idea of feeding my dog a guinea pig is the same as me eating a dog. I could never raise Chip's food because I'd end up keeping them all as pets, LOL.
> 
> I can't feed rabbit to Chip either. I'm watching my boyfriend play with one of our rabbits right now and it sickens me to think of someone killing them.


^ ^ ^

I'm with you all the way girlfriend!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

I guess what I should have said is this, In a situation where the guinea was a pet no, I wouldn't think that, It would make me think of my own guinea pigs I used to have, I don't think it's bad to think that, the post kinda made me giggle. I wouldn't think that cause I have had them as pets along with bunnies and rats. With that being said I wouldn't hesitate feeding those types of animals to my pets if they are raised humanely and not someones pet. It was a little hard the first time I fed my kitties a rat but it is so good for them. I had to get over my issues.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

CavePaws said:


> RodentPro has guinea pigs...They're expensive, so unless it was free or dirt cheap I wouldn't bother.  Where did you get your pinkie rabbits Savage Destiny?


From a lady on our local raw co-op feeding list. She apparently raises rabbits for meat and show, and had some pinkies for sale. The dogs would NOT eat them, which was weird, so I tried cutting one open to entice them and tons of pus started oozing out everywhere. Not fun. I'm pretty sure the dogs could smell it and that's why they wouldn't eat them.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Savage Destiny said:


> From a lady on our local raw co-op feeding list. She apparently raises rabbits for meat and show, and had some pinkies for sale. The dogs would NOT eat them, which was weird, so I tried cutting one open to entice them and tons of pus started oozing out everywhere. Not fun. I'm pretty sure the dogs could smell it and that's why they wouldn't eat them.


That is...horrifying and nauseating.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Wow....That's crazy, I'm sure the dogs were like, Uhhhhh, pus mom? I don't think so, not tasty! That's sick, did you tell the woman about them, I would have wanted my money back.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't bother. I only paid $12 for the lot of them, and the woman lives about an hour away from me... I had to drive to meet her. I figured I'd spend more in gas than I would getting money back from her.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Nani said:


> I guess what I should have said is this, In a situation where the guinea was a pet no, I wouldn't think that, It would make me think of my own guinea pigs I used to have, I don't think it's bad to think that, the post kinda made me giggle. I wouldn't think that cause I have had them as pets along with bunnies and rats. With that being said I wouldn't hesitate feeding those types of animals to my pets if they are raised humanely and not someones pet. It was a little hard the first time I fed my kitties a rat but it is so good for them. I had to get over my issues.


I wasn't serious about feeding the pet to my dog  i couldn't have fed it probably but the way i think changed with raw feeding !


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

bernadettelevis said:


> I wasn't serious about feeding the pet to my dog  i couldn't have fed it probably but the way i think changed with raw feeding !


 LOL I know what you mean!!! I definitely see stuff like that in a different light.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I wouldn't have a problem feeding the dogs anything, but killing it? No thanks. I could never raise an animal and kill it, it'd become my pet lol.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

EEEEEEWWWWWWW some of you are just joking but sick!:tongue: As I look at our sweet 5 year old Guniea pig! That must have been so sad for the girl. Poor thing. And pinkies never heard of anyone feeding their dogs these snakes, reptiles yes dogs no haha. and rabbits ugh just disgusting :frown:! Had a beautiful bunny growing up! Buried her when she past on, never thought of feeding her to our dogs! Glad I kibble feed now! :tongue1:Orijen of course!


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

wags said:


> EEEEEEWWWWWWW some of you are just joking but sick!:tongue: As I look at our sweet 5 year old Guniea pig! That must have been so sad for the girl. Poor thing. And pinkies never heard of anyone feeding their dogs these snakes, reptiles yes dogs no haha. and rabbits ugh just disgusting :frown:! Had a beautiful bunny growing up! Buried her when she past on, never thought of feeding her to our dogs! Glad I kibble feed now! :tongue1:Orijen of course!


I try to only feed my kitties whole prey cause it's what they are designed to eat. If my dogs would get past the whole "eewww I don't like my food to wear a fur coat thing" They would mainly get whole prey as well. As for pinkies they are perfect for my dogs, no fur coat, lol. I also have pluck any birds they eat. But that's ok. I don't mind the extra work. It's what they are supposed to eat. :happy:


----------

